# تطبيقات رائعة للريزينات



## ايهابووو (26 ديسمبر 2011)

احبائي اعضاء هذا القسم الرائع 

شاهدت هذا الموضوع في احد المنتديات وقمت بتطبيق الموضوع بشكل عملي وقد نجح مئة في المئة 

وكانت النتائج مبهرة حملو هذا الملف حول تشكيل وصب الريزينات ارجو الفائدة للجميع 

http://www.multiupload.com/ZAUOE1BZ8U


----------



## مازن81 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف رائع


----------



## فارس واقى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخ الفاضل إيهابوو تحيه طيبه ممكن ترسل الملف مره أخري لانه غير موجود الأنز أشكرك


----------

